# Paying temp helpers from main account



## gefpm (28 Aug 2012)

i recently had a job and needed a dig out with it so i got 3 friends of mine to help me out for a week. 1 of then already has a full time job but took a weeks holidays to help me out and the other 2 are unemployed. Obviously i need to pay them for their work so my question is how do i go about paying them without having to employ them officially through the books for the week that i needed them.

i remember some years ago there was a limit that a company could pay once off staff and it was up to the staff to declare it. does this still stand? i suppose the max that would be paid to each person would be €800-€900


----------



## mandelbrot (28 Aug 2012)

uh-oh... 
So so many problems. Employer's liability. Tax registration as an employer. PRSI obligations in relation to employees. Social welfare fraud (if they're working they aren't available for and seeking work). Absolute nightmare. 

Bottom line is if you employed them, and apparently you did, then you're on the hook for all liabilities.

(Probably the wrong forum by the way)


----------

